# The 3rd Cockatiel chick is here.



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

The breeder dropped the chick off here earlier. This little one is adorable, too! 

As some of you know, I got two Cockatiel chicks about 2 and a bit weeks ago that I am hand-feeding, there was 3 chicks, but the last one was too young to be pulled out and had hatched 8 days after the other two, leaving it a week and a bit behind the other two - the breeder left the chick in with the parents for a bit longer to plump it up, the chick is also very small and believed to be stunted(?).

Anyway, about a week after I got the two Cockatiel chicks, the last chick (sibling) had been attacked by another Cockatiel who had entered the nest box and attacked the chick left, right, and center.  The breeder wanted to leave the chick in with the parents for another week or so because she was worried about it and at one stage thought this chick was going to die due to the attack and being tiny. But NOPE, this chick pulled through, and is still going strong. 

So this is the 3rd chick I am now hand-feeding as well, s/he is 2 and a half weeks old. The chick looks okay to me, but I don’t know if s/he is stunted.

Onto photos of the chick..



















the chick and one of his/her siblings that I am hand-feeding too!































































Parents are on 6 more eggs due to hatch tomorrow or the next day, and I will be hand-feeding any them that hatch.. busy, busy, busy!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

you are very busy lol awww wish i was there to help 
awwww she/he looks lovely


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

What an utterly adorable baby! and his/her siblings are growing so fast!


----------



## Sheliza (Oct 30, 2010)

hello, i have 3 week old chicks but the parents r focused less on the 3rd so he's much smaller, what can i do? other than pull to hand feed?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> hello, i have 3 week old chicks but the parents r focused less on the 3rd so he's much smaller, what can i do? other than pull to hand feed?


You can assist feed...this means that you would give the baby some baby bird formula a few times a day a long with what the parents are giving him to give him some extra nutrients.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks guys!

The chick has the start of scissor beak, but hoping to get it all fixed up.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

awwwww  it's so cuuute


----------



## RubyFeuer (Nov 5, 2010)

so cute ^^ i wish i could find a breeder close enough to me to let me raise my own chick i have a lot of experience with hand feeding, mostly with wild birds which are harder to rescue because of their weak immune system.


----------

